# My broken wrist that cut last season short



## ScottVD (Jan 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum from one forum noob to another! Crummy story, had all the right ingredients to be a fun trip but sounds like fate had something other than "fun" in store for you. Stuff like this always makes me a bit nervous, waiting all summer for the season to start then getting benched by some injury! Enjoy 11/12..


----------

